# AUSTRALIA DAY



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

Australia Day in Oz is another GREAT excuse to have a party - it usually involves swimsuits , some water and LOTS of beer  Sarah
Here are some photos of MAGICAL MELBOURNE and Victoria
















































Tasmania - my other home
















Sydney








and Queensland the best beaches in Australia


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

OMG-I want to be there RIGHT NOW!!! :chili: 

Those pictures are amazing :smheat:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

You Aussies.....you really know how to enjoy life!!! You could teach us here in the U.S. a little about lightening up!!


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

Great Pictures!


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

I have ALWAYS wanted to visit Australia! Maybe someday...


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Don't believe what Sarah says - Sydney is a prettier city - where is Jac my back up here ... or Luna's mum ??


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

*WOW!!!! those pictures are fantastic!!!

thank you so much. what a beautiful place on earth B) *


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

> You Aussies.....you really know how to enjoy life!!! You could teach us here in the U.S. a little about lightening up!![/B]


Funny story:

A few years ago when my husband and I were visiting home - we were sitting on Bondi beach watching the water, when a business man came up and put his briefcase down beside us.
I told my husband to watch him ... he spreads out his towel which was under his arm, takes his shirt, tie and pants off - strips down to his speedos and goes into the water for a dip .. comes out - showers off in the open shower - suns himself and then wraps the towel around him and goes home.
My husband was amazed ... it's second nature to Aussies, when I worked I'd either go down to the Olypmic pool in my lunch hour - I loved it because it was salt water and make it back to work on time.
Or I would do what that guy did, Friday's was 1 1/2 hour lunch - just enough time to drive to the beach, play for an hour and come back to work ..
Now that is the lucky life !!!!
We won't go into the endless liquid lunches on other days :brownbag: - Advertising Agencies are great to work for !!!


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

*oh dear I just checked. 24 hours flight. 
no I think my dream of visiting australia just bursted like a ballon :bysmilie: :bysmilie: 

even better, that you post pics of your beautiful home country :thumbsup: *


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

> Don't believe what Sarah says - Sydney is a prettier city - where is Jac my back up here ... or Luna's mum ?? [/B]


 BABE - don't you feel bad Sydneysiders can't see the beach through all the people , and those HUGE SHARKS :w00t: Sarah


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Sarah, I really needed those pictures today, they are breathtaking. :aktion033: wish I was there. rayer: Were expecting another 9 inches of snow :bysmilie: to add to our two ft. :smcry: :smhelp:


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

Australia is kind of famous for this thingee - Lina I forget what it's called  ? ( Mummy is a native Sydneysider too , we LOVE torturing her as well ) . Sarah P.S Teddy and Henry were born in Sydney


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

:aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> Australia is kind of famous for this thingee - Lina I forget what it's called  ? ( Mummy is a native Sydneysider too , we LOVE torturing her as well ) . Sarah P.S Teddy and Henry were born in Sydney
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh geez Sarah there you go again making me homesick, that's the Sydney Opera House and the Sydney Harbour Bridge, commonly known as the Coat hanger, what a sight that is too when you are flying in at night. 
I haven't seen a beach in almost 4 years, not since we visited home in 2003, dang it I sure miss living on the Adelaide coast just a hop and a skip from the local beaches.
I would like to wish all the Aussies a wonderful Australia Day too.
[attachment=32705:firework...small_PH.gif]
[attachment=32704:kangaroo001.gif]


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

ABSOLUTELY amazing!!!! I am infinitely jealous! B)


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

> Australia is kind of famous for this thingee - Lina I forget what it's called  ? ( Mummy is a native Sydneysider too , we LOVE torturing her as well ) . Sarah P.S Teddy and Henry were born in Sydney
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeh Sara - that's the Sydney Harbour Bridge and the Opera House - isn't it breathtaking ?? lol
My husbands cousin always says - does Sydney have anything else besides those two things ... I think my mum bombarded them with souvenirs with "those two things" on them ..
P.S. "I still call Australia home ...." :smcry:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Wish I were there!!! If you ever need some company, let me know, I'd be glad to help you out  </span>[/i]</span></span>


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

I borrowed this from a friend - Australia may be an island but we are a BIG island  Sarah


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

> I borrowed this from a friend - Australia may be an island but we are a BIG island  Sarah
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is like the continuation of the Geography quiz this morning - who would know SM was so educational ??
And with a populations of only 20 million


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

I LIVE to educate . Sarah


----------



## ittyboo (May 15, 2007)

First of all Happy Australia Day! What great pics. I enjoyed my mini vacation B)


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Beautiful pictures, Sarah. And being an opera lover, it is my dream to visit the Sydney Opera House. One of you please see an opera and come on and tell us all about it. Take pictures, too, of the inside.


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

Happy Aussie Day! I wish I was there! It looks beautiful Sarah!


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Beautiful pictures. What is "Australia Day" a celebration for?


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

> Beautiful pictures. What is "Australia Day" a celebration for?[/B]


January 26 has traditionally marked the landing of Captain Arthur Phillip in 1788 at Port Jackson in present-day Sydney, thereby claiming Australia for the British Empire. Early settlers, perhaps naturally, marked the anniversary. Australia Day has evolved from a small commemorative New South Wales holiday into a major national celebration. Though it has often been criticised, it remains the most inclusive celebration of a national day in Australia, expressing the national diversity which has become such an important part of the Australian national character. Australia Day today celebrates diversity and tolerance in Australian society. Whereas once it celebrated the staunchly British nature of Australian society (or was disparaged for this approach), it now embraces multicultural Australia, including all ethnic backgrounds, racial differences and political viewpoints.



Australia Day. Celebrate what's great. 

Australia Day, January 26, is the biggest day of celebration in the country and is observed as a public holiday in all states and territories.

On Australia Day we come together as a nation to celebrate what's great about Australia and being Australian. It's the day to reflect on what we have achieved and what we can be proud of in our great nation.

It's the day for us to re-commit to making Australia an even better place for the future.

There are many great things about this country:

The people - The life savers on the beach and the farmers in the bush; the larrikins; our sporting heroes, artists and visionaries; the volunteers who dedicate their lives to others; the spirit of pulling together in hard times and achieving beyond expectation; the eminent Australians from all walks of life, the battlers and the ordinary Australians who are anything but ordinary.

Our land - Fragile yet enduring. Harsh and extreme, lush and bountiful-a continent like no other. Our ancient land offers boundless opportunity, sustains us and makes us who we are. 

Our diversity - A nation of difference and unity. People from the city, the country, different nations and backgrounds; we are one people, living together. Through our diverse beliefs and experiences we learn from each other and grow together. 

The indigenous cultures - The rich and resilient spirituality; the knowledge, art and history. Aboriginal and Torres Strait Islander peoples are part of Australia's identity and culture. 

Our freedom and democracy - A society built on fundamental rights and responsibilities. Freedom of thought and expression. Participation in government and respect for and equality under the law.

A fair go for all - An enduring spirit of mateship and fairness. A compassionate society committed to access to employment, housing, health and education. Ours is a land of opportunity where we can do anything.


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Thank you for posting that Jacqui. Very interesting.


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Happy Australia Day!!! Okay, well it's a little late considering the time difference, but if you lived here, you'd have two more hours of Australia Day left!


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

> Happy Australia Day!!! Okay, well it's a little late considering the time difference, but if you lived here, you'd have two more hours of Australia Day left![/B]



Josie says: She's a little calendar challenged....


----------



## belibaby14 (Mar 21, 2007)

Wow, gorgeous pictures.


----------



## Belle's Mum (Jul 13, 2007)

WOW!! I wish I was there too!!


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Happy Australia Day

Those pictures were so pretty Sarah. I dont suppose you know where abouts in Tassie those photos were from?

So you're still moving here then?


----------



## honeybun (Mar 6, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=512315
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Adelaide's South Coast beaches are the best in South Australia particuarly Victor Harbour.


----------



## Luna'sMom (Oct 7, 2007)

Sydney is beautiful - but it's the only Australian 'city' I have lived in  I think the central coast is awesome :smilie_daumenpos: 

But I am American so my family doesn't really get the whole "Australia Day" thing :smrofl: I am more of a 4th of July gal - it is my birthday after all :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

WOW :smheat: :smheat: :smheat: :smheat: 
I am speechless! It´s gorgeous :biggrin:


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

Wow, great pictures!! :aktion033: It's so beautiful there!!! :wub: And I just love koala bears!! :wub:


----------



## Morkie4 (Oct 13, 2006)

Happy Australia Day and thanks for the wonderful preview of some of the beautiful sights of Aussie Land!!! Love the water shots and of Sydney. Just beautiful.........THANKS FOR SHARING!


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

I'm packing my bags and heading to you Sarah. Hope you like visitors :biggrin:


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Sigh..how beautiful!!!! And it's summer there right now--darn YOU!!!!!!!! I hope you had a wonderful holiday!!


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

> Happy Australia Day
> 
> Those pictures were so pretty Sarah. I dont suppose you know where abouts in Tassie those photos were from?
> 
> So you're still moving here then?[/B]


 That is Dove Lake and Cradle Mountain - Tsk , and you call yourself a TASMANIAN  Honeybun - South Australian beaches are GORGEOUS ( except for the sharks ) . Sarah


----------



## bek74 (Jun 26, 2006)

> Don't believe what Sarah says - Sydney is a prettier city - where is Jac my back up here ... or Luna's mum ?? [/B]



QUEENSLAND all the way babe :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

> Sydney is beautiful - but it's the only Australian 'city' I have lived in  I think the central coast is awesome :smilie_daumenpos:
> 
> But I am American so my family doesn't really get the whole "Australia Day" thing :smrofl: I am more of a 4th of July gal - it is my birthday after all :HistericalSmiley:[/B]



The Central Coast ROCKS!!! :rockon: Especially Ettalong Beach!!

I took this pic earlier this morning on our trip to the beach - did I mention it was just a FOUR mintue walk? LOL  

[attachment=32735:Our_Beac...7_Jan_08.jpg]


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

> Sydney is beautiful - but it's the only Australian 'city' I have lived in  I think the central coast is awesome :smilie_daumenpos:
> 
> But I am American so my family doesn't really get the whole "Australia Day" thing :smrofl: I am more of a 4th of July gal - it is my birthd


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

> Australia is kind of famous for this thingee - Lina I forget what it's called  ? ( Mummy is a native Sydneysider too , we LOVE torturing her as well ) . Sarah P.S Teddy and Henry were born in Sydney
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Isn't that the Sydney Opera House?


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

*Oh My!! What breathtaking photos those were. Australia is beautiful. I guess in my next life I should pick Australia....Because in this life I am scared of flying!!

Marie & the (We ain't ascared of nuttin, Mommy!) Boys*


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=512315
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 LOL , YES I was only teasing , I go up to Sydney every year and that THING is hard to miss  Sarah


----------

